# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Песня от группы "Перцы"

## АЛЛОЧКА

К Дню Космонавтики Перцы исполнили песню!Прошу послушать и оставить комментарии!http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/730715/

----------


## Лев

*АЛЛОЧКА*,
 Частушки, они и в космосе частушки:rolleyes:

----------


## АЛЛОЧКА

Всем женщинам с прекрасным именем Марина!Перцы посвятили песню!Слушайте и оставляйте комментарии!http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/730702/

----------


## Annon

> Всем женщинам с прекрасным именем Марина!Перцы посвятили песню!


Да этой песне уже года 4-5... В архив ушла...:rolleyes:

----------


## Annon

> К Дню Космонавтики Перцы исполнили песню!Прошу послушать и оставить комментарии!


По-моему, слегка пошловато... ничего личного, Аллочка... 
Просили же своё мнение:smile: :flower: 
"Марина" не в пример лучше... :Aga:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Всем женщинам с прекрасным именем Марина!Перцы посвятили песню!Слушайте и оставляйте комментарии


Ой, а мне понравилось. Наверное, потому что песня про Марину. :biggrin: И про космонавтов тоже - запоминающаяся мелодия, легкие тексты- наверное, такие и должны быть шлягеры.
Цель достигнута- послушала все 4 композиции. Жду еще.  :Ok: 
Алла, а какое отношение вы имеете к Перцовым ребятам? Просто интересно.

----------


## LINSLI

> Всем женщинам с прекрасным именем Марина!Перцы посвятили песню!Слушайте и оставляйте комментарии!http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/730702/


 Прикольная песня :Ok:  Мне понравилась. Спасибо. С удовольствием послушал и посмотрел клип :smile:

----------


## Mazaykina

> С удовольствием послушал и посмотрел клип


А где клип?

----------


## Лев

> А где клип?
> __________________


Увидеть и услышать меня можно здесь(АЛЛОЧКА) http://stream.ifolder.ru/7888672

----------


## LINSLI

> А где клип?


Клип вот здесь нашёл. Песня понравилась пошёл искать и вот наткнулся. Скачивать не надо.  Весело ребята зажигают:smile:http://www.realmusic.ru/videodetail/3666/

----------

